# 200mm F/2L - Drop-In Filter Holder Question



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just picked up one of these used about two weeks ago. Noticed that the glass that came in the drop in filter holder has some scratches and small dings on it. Just wondering if this piece of glass is absolutely necessary. I tried doing some googling on it and the only thing I could is that the optical scheme/formula takes that piece of glass into account whether it's just the glass or an actual filter so it should be left in. Is this accurate? If so, what recommendations do you all have for replacing it? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2016)

You might try calling Canon, I expect they could just send you the proper piece of glass for a nominal charge.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> You might try calling Canon, I expect they could just send you the proper piece of glass for a nominal charge.



Thought about doing that. But was reading that it just takes standard 52mm filters. So was thinking that perhaps I could just use something like a BW UV filter of some sort. That way, I could just get something sent to me from Amazon by tomorrow or Wednesday if I order now which would be much more preferable for me than dealing with Canon. Maybe I'm completely off in my thinking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2016)

There are two drop-in holder types - one for gelatin filters and another for 52mm screw-in filters. The gel holder is the one that is included with the supertele lenses, and I assume that's the one you're talking about. There are no threads, just a circular piece of glass and a retaining plate. I suppose you could buy a B+W clear/UV filter, disassemble it and hope the glass is the right size...but I'd certainly call Canon first. 

Now, if your used lens came with the 52mm screw-in holder, sure - just buy a new 52mm thin clear or UV (e.g. B+W XS-Pro) filter and you're all set.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> There are two drop-in holder types - one for gelatin filters and another for 52mm screw-in filters. The gel holder is the one that is included with the supertele lenses, and I assume that's the one you're talking about. There are no threads, just a circular piece of glass and a retaining plate. I suppose you could buy a B+W clear/UV filter, disassemble it and hope the glass is the right size...but I'd certainly call Canon first.
> 
> Now, if your used lens came with the 52mm screw-in holder, sure - just buy a new 52mm thin clear or UV (e.g. B+W XS-Pro) filter and you're all set.



Ah. Thanks for the info Neuro. Will call them now.


----------



## johnhenry (Jan 5, 2016)

This piece of glass IS taken into account for the lens formula. So leaving it out means your lens isn't performing at its top level.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 5, 2016)

johnhenry said:


> This piece of glass IS taken into account for the lens formula. So leaving it out means your lens isn't performing at its top level.


Thanks for the confirmation. I was seriously considering just trying it without it. lol.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 5, 2016)

Curious, does the PL-C 52WII 52mm Drop-In Circular Polarizing Filter come with a clear glass filter as well? Sorry if it is a dumb question but I thought I read somewhere that it did.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Curious, does the PL-C 52WII 52mm Drop-In Circular Polarizing Filter come with a clear glass filter as well?



Nope, it's just the CPL (which is two 'layers' of course).


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious, does the PL-C 52WII 52mm Drop-In Circular Polarizing Filter come with a clear glass filter as well?
> ...


So do you just switch back to the gel drop-in that it came with when you don't need a polarizer or other filter? Or do you switch to another screw in UV of some sort? Just wanting to know how you run it personally.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 6, 2016)

Done and done. PL-C and B+W UV ordered.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Why the B+W UV? I'm confused...

The lens comes with the drop-in gel holder. When you want to use the CPL, you pull out the gel holder and drop in the CPL (and I just put the gel holder in the CPL's moulded case). When you're done with the CPL, swap them back. 

The CPL isn't just a filter, it's the entire drop-in holder assembly including the white part that sits flush with the outside of the lens barrel. Maybe that's the confusion?

Here are my CPL (with case) and the gel holder:


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Why the B+W UV? I'm confused...
> 
> The lens comes with the drop-in gel holder. When you want to use the CPL, you pull out the gel holder and drop in the CPL (and I just put the gel holder in the CPL's moulded case). When you're done with the CPL, swap them back.
> 
> ...


What started me down the road of looking was the damaged glass in the gel filter. Lots of scratches and dings for some reason. So instead just replacing that glass in the gel filter, I figured I'd up the ante with a high quality uv I could use in the screw in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

The CPL is _not_ a screw-in holder – it's a CPL and that's it, the glass and the gearing mechanism to adjust the polarization are integrated into the holder. Nor (as stated above) will the gel holder that came with the lens take a screw-in filter. 

If you want to replace the scratched glass in the used gel holder with a B+W UV filter, you must also order the Canon 52mm Drop-in Filter Holder for it, which is $89 from B&H (that's the price for the original one, the WII version is $10 more). 

FYI, the original and WII versions are structurally identical, the only difference is that the MkII versions of the screw-in and CPL have the 'new' white paint of the MkII supertele lenses on the outside piece that's flush with the barrel, whereas the original 52mm versions have the 'old' white of your 200/2 (so if you ordered the WII CPL, it will be a little bit brighter white – or less creamy / more gray, if you prefer – than your lens. Side note - on the used market you may run across some even older 48mm filters/holders and those will not work in your lens.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The CPL is _not_ a screw-in holder – it's a CPL and that's it, the glass and the gearing mechanism to adjust the polarization are integrated into the holder. Nor (as stated above) will the gel holder that came with the lens take a screw-in filter.
> 
> If you want to replace the scratched glass in the used gel holder with a B+W UV filter, you must also order the Canon 52mm Drop-in Filter Holder for it, which is $89 from B&H (that's the price for the original one, the WII version is $10 more).
> 
> FYI, the original and WII versions are structurally identical, the only difference is that the MkII versions of the screw-in and CPL have the 'new' white paint of the MkII supertele lenses on the outside piece that's flush with the barrel, whereas the original 52mm versions have the 'old' white of your 200/2 (so if you ordered the WII CPL, it will be a little bit brighter white – or less creamy / more gray, if you prefer – than your lens. Side note - on the used market you may run across some even older 48mm filters/holders and those will not work in your lens.



Ahhhh. Now I get it. lol. I am running at half-speed today. Thank you for bearing with me. And again, thank you for all the info. It has cleared up all of my confusion. BH order cancelled, new order placed for the filter holder and BW filter. Good to go.

BTW, do you regularly use the CPL with the 200?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't have the 200/2, but I do regularly use the CPL with my 600/4 II. 

Incidentally, hopefully you're already aware but since it came up in a recent thread, I will point out that if you want to use a CPL, you need to get the Canon drop in CPL, for practical reasons you can't just put a regular 52mm CPL in the drop-in screw filter holder (the only real reason for the 52mm holder is to use an ND filter).


----------



## kaihp (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't have the 200/2, but I do regularly use the CPL with my 600/4 II.


The good thing about the DI-CPL is that it fits _all_ of the Big Whites (200/2, 300/2.8, 400/2.8 & /4, 200-400/4, 500, 600 and 800).


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't have the 200/2, but I do regularly use the CPL with my 600/4 II.
> 
> Incidentally, hopefully you're already aware but since it came up in a recent thread, I will point out that if you want to use a CPL, you need to get the Canon drop in CPL, for practical reasons you can't just put a regular 52mm CPL in the drop-in screw filter holder (the only real reason for the 52mm holder is to use an ND filter).



For now, I think I'll be passing on the CPL. My immediate concern is just making sure I get a good piece of glass back there as opposed to the very disappointingly damaged one that is in there now. The reason I wanted to go with the screw in holder is because I figured it would be easier to replace that glass if need be again in the future. Also unsure of what type of glass it is that was used in the OEM gel holder so I figured it wouldn't hurt to put a good B+W UV filter in there. Thanks again for all the info and feedback. It has been extremely helpful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad you got it sorted, enjoy your lens!


----------

